# Lair Assault - Best of British



## Pobman (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am helping organise an event at Mondo Comico in Nottingham on September 3rd. Here is the blurb:

"The uk’s finest D&D 4th Edition players are invited to descend upon Mondo Comico in Nottingham (Mondo Comico Comic and Game shop, one of the UK’s best FLGS), on Saturday, September 3rd, 2011, for the UK’s first Annual D&D Challenge.

This event, for teams of 5 experienced D&D 4e players, is organized to both crown the UK’s best D&D players, and highlight the launch of WotC’s latest and greatest tactical encounter challenge, Lair Assault.

In your 3 hour slot, your team of 5 characters will get to experience the most devious and difficult encounter design that the minds of industry stalwarts like Mike Mearls can muster. Die too soon, and you can use your remaining time to retry, take too long, and an in-built limit in the encounter will defeat you.

Each player at the event will get a pack of Neverwinter Fortune Cards, which are recommended to improve your survival, and there will be trophies for the team with the best back story, the highest scoring team, the quickest dying team, and prizes for the highest scoring players.

In addition to the standard Lair Assault packs being used, *WotC have given us the go ahead to use a full 3d version of the dungeon*, which really brings to life some of the awesome terrain features that Mike Mearls and Greg Bilsland have incorporated into this encounter.

Enjoy this little teaser: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97PWVGh1W60]202a;Lair Assault - Best of British Challenge - YouTube[/ame]

Keep an eye on my YouTube channel as there will be more video teasers over the next few weeks"

I hope it's OK to advertise this here, we are seeking gamers to take part after all!


----------

